# Undersized drills or reamers.



## Munty Scruntfundle (12 Apr 2020)

Hi there.

I could really do with a set of undersized drills and or reamers for push fitting rods. I can't find these anywhere. Anyone out there could let me know where to go?

Many thanks.


----------



## TFrench (12 Apr 2020)

What sort of sizes are you after? You can get most metric reamers in 0.01mm increments. Not cheap though!


----------



## AES (13 Apr 2020)

It largely depends on the size range/s you want. There are adjustable reamers but they're also rather expensive, and normally only cover a range of about +/- 2 mm. But they are fully adjustable to any dimension within the stated range, so if you only want "a few" diameters they COULD work out a bit cheaper than buying individual (single size) tools.

Personally, wherever possible I try to "design" any job of mine so that it uses one of (the few) existing reamers that I have.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (16 Apr 2020)

You don't say what size of reamer, below is a link to a chart that may help
http://www.toolingsolutions.com/technic ... _hole_size

Remember the first hole you drill a hole is just a hole to remove the majority of the metal, you then open up the hole to a size that a reamer can accept. The reamer removed just a tiny amount of material. Plus ideally it want to be done in a bench drill and the work not moved between the drilling stages and the reaming itself for best results.

This may sound convoluted but it is easy really.


----------



## TheTiddles (17 Apr 2020)

Are you certain you need a push-fit? Adhesives need a slight gap and if you have one anyway then you have a process that matches your tools

Aidan


----------

